# Exclusive Resorts questions



## Kagehitokiri2 (Mar 31, 2011)

#1 do they still rent on demand?



> If there are no Club Properties available to fulfill an Advanced Reservation outside 90 days in a requested Club Location in a qualifying Club Region, the Club will take the following actions, in order, at no extra cost to the member:
> 
> First, the Club will provide a Club Property, if available, located in the applicable Club Region.
> 
> ...



63 - mexico and central america (Los Cabos, Real del Mar, Peninsula Papagayo)
47 - central mountain (Vail and Beaver Creek, Deer Valley, Jackson Hole, Snowmass, Telluride)
32 - caribbean (Rosewood Little Dix Bay, Turks & Caicos, Grand Cayman, The Abaco Club)
26 - New York
24 - hawaii (Kohala Coast, Wailea)
20 - Scottsdale
15 - south florida (Bonita Beach, Miami Beach, Ft. Lauderdale)
12 - San Francisco
7 - Chicago
7 - London
5 - Paris

...

new
12 - Kapalua Bay - hawaii?
5 - Steamboat Springs - central mountain?
20 - Sea Island  - not applicable?


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Mar 31, 2011)

#2 - can members see how many ultra members there are?

#3 - ritz carlton ft lauderdale
(unit# = ER#)
1502 = 8
1503 = 9?
1508 = 10?
*1509 = 11? = sold?*
1602 = 12?
1603 = 13 = best condohotel unit
1608 = 14
1609 = 15


----------



## Buon Viaggio (Mar 31, 2011)

ER still honors the availability guarantee.  Works well for Spring Break!  There are units for sale - you could speak to management if you really need to know.   There are more for sale than they plan to actually sell and they tend to be the older units and not member top choices.

There are still 4 units on The World.


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Mar 31, 2011)

Buon Viaggio said:


> ER still honors the availability guarantee. *Works well for Spring Break!*


so youve used it. what region, and what kind of property?

and are these regions correct?
12 - Kapalua Bay - hawaii 
5 - Steamboat Springs - central mountain 
20 - Sea Island - not applicable 

i was asking about lauderdale numbering to see if it was indeed 1509 that was sold. at some point ill be asking hotel about rates.


----------



## TarheelTraveler (Jun 22, 2011)

*Exclusive Resorts*

http://www.fractionallife.com/news_exclusive_resorts_appoints_new_ceo1468.asp

"US destination club Exclusive Resorts has appointed Philippe Bourguignon (pictured) as its new CEO, replacing Jeff Potter who remains with the company in the capacity of board member."

..."Case also said that the club is in a healthy state: “our club is financially strong with increasing membership and high member satisfaction. New members are joining at the highest rates since the recession began – indeed, more than 100 new members have joined so far this year. In the past three months, we’ve added a new destination (The Eden Club at St. Andrews), new residences (at the Hôtel Majestic in Paris), and new member benefits (in partnership with Delta Private Jets and Delta Air Lines). For the first time in its history, the club is forecasted to reach operational break-even at the end of this year, putting us on a sustainable path for the future.”"


----------



## Kagehitokiri2 (Dec 5, 2012)

bumping to remind AK members of rent on demand in case they still do it

re fort lauderdale, they sold the best (1603)


----------



## TarheelTraveler (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for the reminder.  I had forgotten all about that.


----------

